# new grinder recommendations



## robertsj22 (Oct 29, 2021)

my 30 year old biro finally bit the dust i believe. it has worked great for year but its time to get something new. this unit i believe was a 1/2 horsepower. I want somethign thats not huge but for sure nothing small cheap that will break easy.


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Oct 29, 2021)

What about a LEM Big Bite #8? It is what I am purchasing to replace my cheap Weston grinder that finally died.


----------



## Ringer (Oct 29, 2021)

crpngdth2001 said:


> What about a LEM Big Bite #8? It is what I am purchasing to replace my cheap Weston grinder that finally died.


LEM makes some good ones. I have a small one that is 10+ years old that I use for my deer.


----------



## danglin’angler (Dec 8, 2021)

Kinda late but I have the #8 big bite and it works great to grind meat can’t hardly bog it down unless cramming large frozen pieces, using it to stuff casings for snack sticks and summer sausage is alright but is kinda slow


----------

